# logo



## ohsoap (Jan 9, 2009)

Can those selling tell me what made them decide on their logo's if they have one, and how they choose?
Now that I have a business name, I want to have cards and pamplets printed up, but I want something that's craft specific but not over done.... this really is the hardest part of my marketing so far.


----------



## kwahlne (Jan 9, 2009)

I used The Logo Company.  I gave them a few ideas of how I was thinking and they came back with about 10 different designs.  I ended up combining 3 of the designs and made revisions here and there and then finally ended up with my finished logo that I loved!


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Jan 15, 2009)

Mine is a silhouette of my son. I took a picture of him in his cowboy stuff and found one that I liked the profile on and turned it into a silhouette.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 15, 2009)

Kristin - thank you for posting your contact for logo design.  I have way too many other things to take care of with my company's launch to try and think about coming up with a logo design on my own.  So I have contacted them and I am really excited to see what they come back with....

BTW - LOVE your logo...


----------



## kwahlne (Jan 15, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Kristin - thank you for posting your contact for logo design.  I have way too many other things to take care of with my company's launch to try and think about coming up with a logo design on my own.  So I have contacted them and I am really excited to see what they come back with....
> 
> BTW - LOVE your logo...



Thanks Lindy!

I hope you find them to be as easy to work with as I did.  I would love to see your finished product when you are done!!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 15, 2009)

I chose a generic piece of clip art & had a graphic artist friend alter it for me.


----------



## AshleyR (Jan 16, 2009)

For those of you that use etsy, you can always post an Alchemy request.

I did that for one of my other little businesses (I make polymer clay ornaments) and had tons of people contact me wanting to make my logo. I only paid $20 and the person who made my logo came up with 3 different designs and was happy to work with me until I was satisfied with one. 

Try it!


----------

